# Time for a new dog.  Need suggestions



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2021)

We lost our Lucy back in June after eleven great years.  We are thinking about getting a dog for Christmas but not sure what breed.  I doubt I’ll be able to talk my wife into another bulldog just yet.  She wants one that doesn’t shed as much and I ain’t having a lap dog.  Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 7, 2021)

Boykin spaniel


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> Boykin spaniel


?Thanks.  

Y’all keep em coming.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 7, 2021)

And I hate little dogs, but I would have a Yorkie. Those little things are vicious.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2021)

Semi-Pro said:


> And I hate little dogs, but I would have a Yorkie. Those little things are vicious.


Can’t do it.?. I’d punt that sucker like a football.


----------



## SLY22 (Sep 7, 2021)

We love our Boykin Spaniel!
Great pet / inside dog and a great hunter, flusher and retriever!
Very easy to train!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2021)

SLY22 said:


> We love our Boykin Spaniel!
> Great pet / inside dog and a great hunter, flusher and retriever!
> Very easy to train!


Thanks.  Two votes for the Boykin.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> Thanks.  Two votes for the Boykin.


Well I'll add that mine will even retrieve under water. Awesome dog


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2021)

Australian Cattle Dog. Blue Heeler. When one of them bond with you, it`s like no other dog you`ll ever get owned by.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Australian Cattle Dog. Blue Heeler. When one of them bond with you, it`s like no other dog you`ll ever get owned by.


I would love one of those.  Next question, Nic, do they shed bad?  My wife is going to ask.  I wouldn’t  care what she said but this particular dog is going to be for her and my daughter as much as for me.  I already know what I’m getting for myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I would love one of those.  Next question, Nic, do they shed bad?  My wife is going to ask.  I would care what she said but this particular dog is going to be for her and my daughter as much as for me.  I already know what I’m getting for myself.




No more so than most other breeds. Only problem, which really isn`t a problem is that they are so dadgum smart.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 7, 2021)

Boykin will be our next dog. Blue heelers are excellent dogs as Nic said.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 7, 2021)

I might recommend a Fiest for lower than average shedding, a strong bond to its owner, and its attitude.  They can make good squirrel dogs and great watch dogs as well.   

If you are looking for a non hunting pet I would recommend adopting one.  Nearly everything or a close mix of it is available sooner or later. We are involved with rescue and are currently fostering a couple of Black Labs (siblings), a great looking Fiest that likes people but not other dogs, one of those white Golden Retriever mixes that lolks like to call "English" Goldens and a bunch more.  

All of ours belong to a Rescue up in New Jersey but if you find something in Georgia that you want to adopt I will volunteer the transportation for the lucky dog.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 7, 2021)

I'll add that growing up we had a big white and brown American bulldog that had so much personality and intelligence it was unreal. We have a lab, a lab mix and a great pyrenees now and their all great dogs. Sadie the black lab will aggravate you to death with a ball. haha Our great Pyrenees roams the neighborhood everyday and does her rounds visiting everybody. Charlie my yellow lab mix is my once in a life time dog once he's gone I'll never have another big dog because nothing can ever compare to him.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Sep 7, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Australian Cattle Dog. Blue Heeler. When one of them bond with you, it`s like no other dog you`ll ever get owned by.


I thought about one of these next. They are very active dogs and need alot of attention.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> I might recommend a Fiest for lower than average shedding, a strong bond to its owner, and its attitude.  They can make good squirrel dogs and great watch dogs as well.
> 
> If you are looking for a non hunting pet I would recommend adopting one.  Nearly everything or a close mix of it is available sooner or later. We are involved with rescue and are currently fostering a couple of Black Labs (siblings), a great looking Fiest that likes people but not other dogs, one of those white Golden Retriever mixes that lolks like to call "English" Goldens and a bunch more.
> 
> All of ours belong to a Rescue up in New Jersey but if you find something in Georgia that you want to adopt I will volunteer the transportation for the lucky dog.


I thought about a Feist.  I can always use another squirrel dog.  Thanks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2021)

SC Hunter said:


> I'll add that growing up we had a big white and brown American bulldog that had so much personality and intelligence it was unreal. We have a lab, a lab mix and a great pyrenees now and their all great dogs. Sadie the black lab will aggravate you to death with a ball. haha Our great Pyrenees roams the neighborhood everyday and does her rounds visiting everybody. Charlie my yellow lab mix is my once in a life time dog once he's gone I'll never have another big dog because nothing can ever compare to him.


I would love another bulldog.  Lucy was an English/American mix and she was the best dog I’ve ever had.  I’ve had a lot of dogs and a lot of good ones from hounds, mutts, to whatever else and she was the best.  But my wife isn’t ready to do that again and like I said this dog will be for her and my daughter as much as for me.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 7, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Australian Cattle Dog. Blue Heeler. When one of them bond with you, it`s like no other dog you`ll ever get owned by.



This.
Right.
Here.

Had Booger for 12 years.  Yard guard, squirrel treer, frisbee champ, tool box rider, beer drinker, pig catcher, and sorta deer finder.

She was my buddy.


----------



## bear claw (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm a blue heeler man. They fit my lifestyle.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 7, 2021)

Boxer all day long.
Ive had 5 of them. Short hair. Every single one has been naturally protective of my wife. Just as happy to go climb a mountain as laying on the couch all day.

I also have a mountain fiest. Ive only had one so YMMV.
I love her to death but she a little different. Smart as all get out. I swear when you tell her to do something. Each and every time she mulls it over before deciding if she wants to or not. She sleeps with one ear open at all times. At first her going nuts in the middle of the night irked me. But i realized i dont have to worry about somebody messing around the house at night. Nothing much gets past her radar. She is absolutely obsessed with tree rats though. She is a killer too. Not for people who have other small pets.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2021)

Elly. Rest in peace.

Samantha Blue.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't know 1st hand but hear poodles or labradoodles don't shed. 
And both are "sporting" breeds.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 7, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> Don't know 1st hand but hear poodles or labradoodles don't shed.
> And both are "sporting" breeds.


I’m good.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Sep 8, 2021)

I got 3 fiest. I will say they all can be a bit nippy with kids.


----------



## Pig Predator (Sep 8, 2021)

I'll second boxer. They only kill whatever you let them get away with killing. Females are smarter than males. Cloe loves to ride, kill possums in the chicken house and trail deer blood.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 8, 2021)

We have a fiest, incredibly smart dog. She was my mom’s dog before mom passed. She’ll live out her years here. She has only been a pet but knows what it’s about. Watching squirrels play outside.


----------



## TJay (Sep 8, 2021)

I've had many dogs over the years and there's one breed that I've never owned but wanted to for who knows how long and that's and Airedale terrier.  If I could go back in time I'd have one.


----------



## Lilly001 (Sep 8, 2021)

A Fiest, or any of the terrier mixes that mimic the “old farm dog” is one heck of an all around house dog.
They can be had in almost any mix to fit almost any situation and they aim to please.
We have two, one a small lap dog for the wife, and the other is a squirrel hunting machine.
Ours are loosely “Rat Terriers” but that breed has only been recognized for a few years so it’s more a type than actual breed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 8, 2021)

I think the Boykin won.  Told my wife about this conversation and that’s the one she seemed to spark to the most. I probably would have preferred the Blue Heeler or the Boxer a little more but it could be a lot worse.  Now I’ve got to find one for a price that won’t break a small time prince.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 8, 2021)

Dire wolf.

https://direwolfproject.com/


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 8, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Dire wolf.
> 
> https://direwolfproject.com/


I wish.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 8, 2021)

Danuwoa said:


> I wish.


My wife actually threw our name on a waiting list...or so she says.

I like big dogs.  My king Shepard was a lot of fun.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm a big German Shepherd guy. Have been for life. Shedding is a problem

Standard Schnauzers should get a good look from you. They dont shed much, sporting and very protective


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2021)

Treelee8181 said:


> My girlfriends weenie dog may go missing soon. Tell your wife to contact me and I’ll tell her where she can pick him up.


No thanks.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 9, 2021)

Danuwoa, whatever you get, try to get it from a rescue. Lots of good dogs out there just waiting for someone to come and save them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Danuwoa, whatever you get, try to get it from a rescue. Lots of good dogs out there just waiting for someone to come and save them.


Yeah I know that’s true.  My problem with going to something like that is I’ll want to bring all of them home.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Sep 9, 2021)

English Springer Spaniel, field dog not the show dog sub breed.
40 to 60 pounds, giant heart, good endurance, smart, attentive (can be a bit stubborn), loyal, excellent gun dog, can be trained to retrieve with the best,  totally loves children, and never stops getting excited just to see you coming.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 9, 2021)

GeorgiaBob said:


> English Springer Spaniel, field dog not the show dog sub breed.
> 40 to 60 pounds, giant heart, good endurance, smart, attentive (can be a bit stubborn), loyal, excellent gun dog, can be trained to retrieve with the best,  totally loves children, and never stops getting excited just to see you coming.



Ive found stubborn dogs to be some of the best. My family dog growing up was a mule stubborn Chessie and my current dog is a puggle of which all are stubborn.  

Neither of those dogs fit your criteria though.


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

I’ll say first I’m a big dog man . Had a bulldog and hounds nearly all my life . Also most of my family has schnauzers and I’m on my 2nd one in about 20 years . No shedding and you talk about loyal , and a heck of a hunting dog . Absolutely loves a squirrel and deer . Every animal I bring home is instantly hers and she isn’t all about giving it up . I know you said absolutely no Yorkie , but my wife had a fit for one a couple years ago and I said absolutely not . May be the smartest and best little dog I’ve ever had . And she instantly became mine . The only negative about not shedding is they have to be groomed and brushed often but that beats dog hair to me .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Picking up my girl from the detail shop.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 12, 2021)

Lilly001 said:


> A Fiest, or any of the terrier mixes that mimic the “old farm dog” is one heck of an all around house dog.
> They can be had in almost any mix to fit almost any situation and they aim to please.
> We have two, one a small lap dog for the wife, and the other is a squirrel hunting machine.
> Ours are loosely “Rat Terriers” but that breed has only been recognized for a few years so it’s more a type than actual breed.


Had 6 rat terriers. Love the breed. All were house dogs but were great dogs. 1 did like squirrels and 1 was a ball fetching machine. 
Always noticed they look a lot like the "fiests" everyone talks about.


----------



## tucker80 (Sep 12, 2021)

I love my Boykin. One of the smartest and most loyal dogs I've ever had, and I've had a bunch. Retreives, flushes and loves the water. 
That said, they're hyper as all get out so be ready for that. They do shed a little as well. Grooming will help.


----------



## JN86 (Sep 13, 2021)

Kemmer mountain cur


----------



## Mattval (Sep 13, 2021)

Bracco Italiano


----------



## Big7 (Sep 13, 2021)

Standard Dachshund ?

Loving, loyal and easy to train.
Standards don't shed. Don't stink. Dry fast after a bath or swim. Get along good with other domestic animals, even cats. They do enjoy being the Alpha when they get about 3 y/o. Not so much as to be a problem.

Best of all. They love to be loved- at your convenience. If you are busy, they chill until you can show them attention. They will sleep in the bed with you- all night, without so much as a twitch.

Mine will try to hide a bone- not food, in the house.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Sep 14, 2021)

I picked one up a month ago. Beau is 12 weeks old and fits right in with the rest of the family. Picks up commands easy right now and is my fishing/riding around buddy. Not a big wing-shooter but have read up on training and will try to relay it to him. Whatever he picks up is icing on the cake - the goal is a well mannered companion/family dog.


----------



## WaterBullDawg (Sep 19, 2021)

If you looking for one that hunts, I'd look into a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon. We just got ours in July so she is still in her puppy stage, but I do love her. : )

Not nearly the craziness of say a GSP or Lab, but still will put you on a bird. Bonus....GREAT family pets. Very kind dogs that are eager to please. They don't shed, and are hypoallergenic. Just hard to find. We had to drive to Illinois to get this one. H&H Kennels. GREAT group though.

Other than that, Boxer is a GREAT dog. Miss mine.


----------



## greg j (Sep 22, 2021)

There are several different breeds that have been crossed with Poodles so that they don't shed.  My brother has two that are a cross between Poodles and Australian Shepard.  My neighbor has one that's a cross between Poodle and Bernese Mountain dog.  It's got paws bigger than my hands.  and i have big hands.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2021)

Brad sorry I am late to the party, like Nic and Bearclaw I have a Blue Heeler(Australian Cattle Dog) and love her. She is an outside dog. The wife has a miniature Schnauzer and she is a great indoor pet. The Schnauzer is a loving and loyal dog,  not near as smart as my heeler but smarter then most.


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 12, 2021)

What kind of lifestyle do you lead? I've had Australian cattle dogs/heelers and Lacy dogs. both are active hyper dogs that need a job or they will get into trouble. Heelers have a double coat so you get lots of hair. Lacys have a shorter finer coat that also sheds but not near as much. The hairs look like some crazy person plucked all their eyelashes...lots of them. Both breeds become attached to their family and sometimes just one person in the family. Both can be stubborn because of the jobs they were bred to do...Lacys are hog dogs and cattle dogs. I prefer Lacys because I think they have fewer health problems than heelers in my experience. I use mine for blood tracking but in the past they have also herded cattle, sheep and ducks. They also tree squirrels and other people have had theirs retrieve ducks and doves. lacys are an all purpose homestead dog.


----------



## yota4x4 (Nov 2, 2021)

I seen a few of yall post Boxers! Does anyone have a lead to a good boxer breeder with a good bloodline? We lost ours 4 years ago to cancer and it is time for another one!! But i would like to get one from a reputable breeder with good bloodlines.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 4, 2021)

I would heavily discourage any kind of rescue.  I have seen too many that are crazy and that is why the original owner got rid of them. It is a  lot better to get a pup and train them yourself. That way they grow up knowing what you want out of them.  One that already has some age on them is hard to turn around in your favor. I know there are exceptions but I am not in favor of a rescue. At all!!!


----------



## Balrog (Nov 6, 2021)

Best dogs I have ever had always came from the pound.

The main reason a dog ends up in the pound isn't because the dog is crazy.

We have a Heinz 57 that is a boxer/lab/hound mix.  He's been a great dog.  Only problem with him is we went out of town and left him at home.  He got bored, got under the house (I had accidentally left crawl space access open), and chewed up about $5,000 worth of AC duct work.  So he has been pretty expensive.

If you go with a pure bred dog, be careful of the dogs lineage and make sure he isn't inbred.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2022)

Update.  Been meaning to post this since Christmas.  We settled on a Springer Spaniel.  This pic was taken the other day and she’s growing like crazy.  My daughter’s dance teacher breeds Springers and had this puppy left about a month before Christmas.  My wife  showed me a picture and told me how much.  She thought it was a lot of money but I told her to go for it.  She hemmed and hawed around and the dog was bought by somebody else.  We thought we were going to have to make other arrangements.  Lo and behold a couple weeks before Christmas we got a message from the breeder saying she had the puppy again as something had happened with the couple who bought her.  We jumped at the second chance.  My daughter cried when she got her.  This is Jolene, my wife and kid like Dolly Parten, but we call her JoJo.  She’s a great addition to the family, smart as a whip, and already treeing squirrels.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

She is  Beautiful. Both girls. I had 2 Springer's. Both i thought i would kill until they get about 3 or 3.5 years an settle down. They smart As a whip and will test you. Those are some large paws on that girl. Thanks for update.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2022)

pjciii said:


> She is  Beautiful. Both girls. I had 2 Springer's. Both i thought i would kill until they get about 3 or 3.5 years an settle down. They smart As a whip and will test you. Those are some large paws on that girl. Thanks for update.


Yeah I have to really be patient.  She will definitely test you and her intelligence is part of it.  But I can tell she’s going to be one of my favorite dogs I’ve ever had.  I’ve never had a Springer before but they seem to have an interesting personality.  Sort of, “Ok, you’re in charge.  But only because I’m letting you be in charge.”


----------



## Redbow (Jan 16, 2022)

I agree with the pound dogs. Some of the best dogs we ever had came from the pound or were picked up beside the highway but if I were getting another dog today it would be a lab or mixed  pit bull.


----------



## pjciii (Jan 16, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah I have to really be patient.  She will definitely test you and her intelligence is part of it.  But I can tell she’s going to be one of my favorite dogs I’ve ever had.  I’ve never had a Springer before but they seem to have an interesting personality.  Sort of, “Ok, you’re in charge.  But only because I’m letting you be in charge.”



You will find as she learns more they have very expressive Faces and eyes.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 16, 2022)

Good choice and a great looking dog.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2022)

pjciii said:


> You will find as she learns more they have very expressive Faces and eyes.


Yeah I’ve noticed that with the eyes already.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 16, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Update.  Been meaning to post this since Christmas.  We settled on a Springer Spaniel.  This pic was taken the other day and she’s growing like crazy.  My daughter’s dance teacher breeds Springers and had this puppy left about a month before Christmas.  My wife  showed me a picture and told me how much.  She thought it was a lot of money but I told her to go for it.  She hemmed and hawed around and the dog was bought by somebody else.  We thought we were going to have to make other arrangements.  Lo and behold a couple weeks before Christmas we got a message from the breeder saying she had the puppy again as something had happened with the couple who bought her.  We jumped at the second chance.  My daughter cried when she got her.  This is Jolene, my wife and kid like Dolly Parten, but we call her JoJo.  She’s a great addition to the family, smart as a whip, and already treeing squirrels.
> View attachment 1129121


My avatar is my 16 year old Springer.
unfortunatly she has cancer and wont make it much longer. But I have to say she is the happiest dog I’ve ever known.
She has always been to smart for her own good.
Good luck with the new family member.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm not sure if Jack Russel has been thrown out there but they are smart dogs too. I had one that almost made it to 19yo and she had more want to hunt in her than any other three dogs combined. She was such a hunter that she could only do about 30 minutes in the house without getting antsy and going around to all the windows to check if anything was outside for her to kill.


----------



## TAS (Jan 24, 2022)

Golden Retriever or lab, although they both shed.


----------



## Madman (Feb 23, 2022)

If it is an outside sleep in the garage dog, I find it hard to beat a Beagle.  They shed too much to be in the house.

My wife is looking for a beagle rescue now,  had to our little female down this AM.

Tough day.


----------

